# Nearshore reef deployments



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone had a chance to stop and check the new nearshore reef spots??? I've got a trip Tuesday that wants to play around with some bottom fish and those spots came to mind. Thanks for any reports!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Iwent by there right before the oil spill and found a few with some fish at the bottom, but didnt catch anything. Found large schools of bait tough. Had plenty ofcm using sabiki rigs, fished the water colum, free lined a few and nothing. A boat was near by and same thing ,they weren't catching anything big. Did you get to go?, how did you do. There's gotta be some kings on top by now.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are these the Near-shore Reefs that were deployed last Summer off Ft. Pickens ?? ... was curious to see if they were holding any Fish too ... close enough for a Kayak :hungry


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught one keeper snapper off of one of them last year, about a month after they went down. It took 35 minutes to find him but he was there.

Checked them real quick twice this year and while they have marked up, they have not produced.


----------



## Rotund One (May 19, 2009)

I had a hard time finding them and just moved on to deeper waters.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Found a number of them on the Yak and plan to hit hte Navarre Pier numbers this weekend on the yak if wx holds... 

Kinda crazy I fished on top the Pier for years prior to Ivan, under it Yak'n for years until the new one came was built now I have years to fish over it.

:001_huh:
Stressless


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone fished them lately? I was hoping to hit them on my yak but looking for other kayakable structure not too far.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll answer my own question since I was out there this weekend: 

1. Couldn't get the artificial reefs to show up on the fish finder. If so... they are barely noticeable.
2. They aren't holding legal fish to the best of my attempts.
3. Too far for a kayak IMHO.

But this was just a couple I hit from the whole bunch that are out there... I decided to call it quits and move on to larger structure.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like it might not be worth trying them in my Yak. How far aff pickens are they?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Hit one of the Navarre Pier Rubble sites on Saturday. Marks up real well, has some fish, lots of juveniles and some keepers, plenty of bait. Should produce better as the water cools, but if that's as far out as you can go, it's worth a try.


----------

